# Broken Jaw?



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

a hard lump, tongue sticks out to the side. she is eating and drinking fine, seems to be uncomfortable. temp is 102.5 ...normal... She had jumped the fence and when I got home she looked like this.
local breeders think it could be a broken jaw, abscessed tooth (?? what is it?), spiderbite or an imbedded foxtail in the hay?

any thoughts?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

OH. and she's pregnant, due in April.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

For the tounge to be sticking out this side, wouldn't there have to be something bothering her on the other? Speaking in terms if she is abcessed or something like that is on that side. If her jaw is broken, then she probably can't keep the tounge in....Have you given her any pain killers?


----------



## ()relics (Dec 25, 2010)

Can you feel movement in the jaw? Have you tried to open her mouth and see if anything may be lodged in there, that you can see anyway? A foxtail awn could be a possibility, they can be horrible. Does her tongue seem to be swelled? It would seem that Maybe she is holding her tongue like that to ease her breathing. I think I would treat her with benedryl, the liquid childrens stuff. If there is a swelling the benedryl should reduce it. If it is an awn, the reduction of swelling might free it up by relieving the pressure around it...Or an insect/spider bite. I would definitely restrain her and force her mouth open and have a look. Any swelling in the mouth/neck is something to worry about as it could affect her breathing passage....I Keep benedryl in the barn. I freely dose it at ANY sign of insect bite, reaction,swelling...It can't hurt anything but could save a goat/dog/horses life if they are experiencing swelling that begins to block their air passage. Just What I Do.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Poor, poor baby girl.....Hope you get her figured out soon. Yes, I always have children benedryl on hand to for all animals, vet said I could even give it to the cats if need be.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow...I am sorry... she is hurt....  It could be a broken jaw...I would be Leery about opening her mouth....I would be afraid to hurt her even further.... With that lump... on the one side and her tongue to the other.... she definitely has something going on there.... I really recommend a vet to look at her.... :hug: 

You say.. she can eat ect?....does her jaw move in the right fashion... as it should while eating? Do you hear her chewing the food...? IF so... her jaw may not be broken...I would think ...she wouldn't be putting any pressure on it ...while eating...if it where broke.... it is so tough to say... what is happening with her....

Is she drooling at all....?
....when you lightly pull her tongue... does she try to pull her tongue back in...or try? :hug:

Is the one ear...drooping on that side?

does she respond by blinking her eye when you lightly tickle her eye lashes?

In other words...does she have paralysis on the one side?


----------



## rrooster76 (Jan 30, 2011)

Is she walking ok or "funny"? Maybe neurological?? We had an old horse that had a stroke, (just like in humans) he kind of staggered and one side of his face was droopy, ear drooped, tongue hung to the side, upper lip hung. The opposite side was kind of puckered up. (lumpy) Just a thought. Maybe she hurt herself jumping the fence or maybe something after her that made her jump the fence. 

I think I would get her into the vet if she was mine... Especially with the weekend coming.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

shes up and walking, her ear was droopy a few days before this happened...only her left ear. 

I dont think it was neurological..responds by blinking and wants to get back to the herd. 

Her tongue isnt swollen, and she can suck it back in, shes eating just fine and is still drinking well. 

()relics, I dosed her with Benadryl just now, the local breeders suggested that too. I have not given anything else

I have a friend coming over to help me open her up and see whats up, I havent gone in in fear of losing part of my finger..lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I hope you find a solution....very sad....  

Can you get her to a vet at all?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I can have a vet come look if my findings are not conclusive tonight



poor callie! at least shes acting totally normal


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Poor baby.....  

I understand Katrina.....  :hug:


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Any news, Katrina?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How is she Katrina?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

just fine. 
couldnt get far back in her mouth, I think she might have had a stroke.
Benadryl and R&R.
She's in good spirits and i put her back in the herd, shes much happier now


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh how sad...  I am very sorry Katrina.... I pray.. her kidding goes well.. :hug: :hug:

another thing to check...see if ...she has an inner ear infection....that can cause these symptoms.... also thyroidism..... or parasites..Meningeal Worm.....in the spinal/neck area...

Are there any lumps on her spine or neck area? I see the lump on her cheek... she could have... a fracture there.... and causing the paralysis....

Is her temp normal?


Another thing... that comes to mind...but yet... she isn't drooling...is Listeriosis..

If it is caused by injury.... keep her on Anti inflammatory drugs so... the paralysis doesn't worsen.... any swelling will make her worse.... :hug: ray:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

ok thanks :hug: yall are great. my replies are short if you havent noticed, ive been busy! 
temp is 102.4 as of this morning. 
No lumps anywhere but her face (and a noticable baby bump


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

Sorry you and your girl are going through this today Katrina.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> ok thanks :hug: yall are great. my replies are short if you havent noticed, ive been busy!
> temp is 102.4 as of this morning.
> No lumps anywhere but her face (and a noticable baby bump


 your welcome... :thumb: Yes... I noticed the replies .... you have alot on your plate...so we understand....  Temp is OK... that is good.... :hug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

OK!
So her swelling has really gone down! it was barely noticeable! Very stoked. Her tongue isnt hanging out anymore either. I'm guessing she had some kind of spider bite from the hay (the stuff she had gotten into was a bit dusty and old...dont know why she wasnt eating the really nice, leafy green stuff?! LOL)

I never got around to giving Benadryl, we dont have any and I forgot while I was at the store. So...shes had nothing really, just a couple childrens tylenol a few days ago.










Isnt this guy cute? I got him for free to nurse off of Javelin who kidded early and lost her kids. she's really taken to him and he's getting fat. lol, his name is Jack Daniels and he's 2 days old.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so glad... your doe is improving ....that is wonderful news for sure.... :thumb: :hug: 


Aww...what a cute little boy... love his name too..... glad...Javelin took him....that is a keeper Doe ... :wink: :hi5:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Glad your girl is better and love that new baby.....sooooo cute!


----------

